# DO NOT buy anything from JIC USA



## DC5Denver (Jan 14, 2004)

Their customer service is unimaginably bad. If you get a bad part from them you are S.O.L. their policy is no return no mater what. You can send it back for repair or replacement and if they can't easily fix it, you are out of luck.

I want everyone to know so you won't get burned like I did. I am going to join every car forum that JIC sells products for and let the world know.

If you are interested, here it what happened:

I bought a JIC-Magic FLTA2 coilover suspension kit for my 2002 Acura RSX last June. The front left strut would not stay tight and back out every couple days. After several phone calls, e-mails, and digital photo's to Ben at JIC USA he finally agreed to send me a USED replacement locknut. Getting the replacement locknut was like pulling teeth. I had to pull the entire strut off, disassemble it and have the car re-aligned in order to replace the lock nut. 

The strut would still not stay tight so I tried using Lock-Tite Blue. After that failed, Ben asked that I pull the strut off again and send it to them after the Sema trade show. I waited and called right before shipping it FedEx to expedite the process and make sure they could get right on it. Along with the parts I included a letter suggesting the problem appeared to be too much free play between the strut and the lower bracket and that thin locknut could not hold it tight.

After JIC USA received the parts and sat on it for two weeks Ben told me they had fixed it by surfacing the top of the lower bracket so the locknut would seat better. I told him that I was concerned that, that alone would not fix it and if he sent it back to me and it was still loosening up I would be furious and was going to expect a full refund and reimbursement for the three alignments, the shipping, and all the labor. He said we would talk about that later. Three weeks after shipping it to them, I got the parts back.

While installing the “repaired” left strut, I checked the right side. The locknut seemed tight by hand, but when I rocked the wheel I felt it move. I could see the strut rocking in the lower bracket. I used the spanner wrench to tighten it and the nut turned, so I kept tightening it, expecting it to stop turning. It did not stop turning, the nut stripped. Inspection of the stripped locknut revealed that only the tips of the threads were sheared off. This could only happen if either the nut was too big or the strut/damper body was too small. I called Ben with this information and he told me it is impossible to strip the locknut and refused to replace it. He did offer to sell me a replacement, however. 

After driving it for a couple days I rechecked the left side, the side they fixed. Sure enough it was loose, I tightened it again, drove the car and it was loose by the next day.

After this much trouble you would think they would be willing to replace them or take them back and refund my money. Well, you would be wrong like I was. They are willing to SELL you replacement parts, but no replacements, no refunds, no returns, no reimbursement for shipping parts back to them, no help, no exceptions...NOTHING.


----------



## DC5Denver (Jan 14, 2004)

I decided to give John Kaneda, the owner of JIC, a chance to make things right before I through off the gloves and took it to the street, just in case Ben was acting without authority. Here is what happened…

I have been calling JIC and asking to talk to the owner, John Kaneda for the last couple days. Ben has answered the phone every time, recognizes my voice and tells me that John is not in. Today after I said “I’ll call back later” Ben said, and I quote, "I talked to John and told him that you wanted to talk to him and he said you could talk to me, I don't want to talk to customers" end quote. I could not believe what I heard, so I repeated “John said he does not want to talk to customers” and Ben said “yes”.

That is the most amazing display of a lack of customer service or concern I have heard in my life.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow. that is bogus. ive never heard of that company but i feel your pain man. i really do. fuck em. 
does the website state their return policy?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DC5Denver said:


> I decided to give John Kaneda, the owner of JIC, a chance to make things right before I through off the gloves and took it to the street, just in case Ben was acting without authority. Here is what happened…
> 
> I have been calling JIC and asking to talk to the owner, John Kaneda for the last couple days. Ben has answered the phone every time, recognizes my voice and tells me that John is not in. Today after I said “I’ll call back later” Ben said, and I quote, "I talked to John and told him that you wanted to talk to him and he said you could talk to me, I don't want to talk to customers" end quote. I could not believe what I heard, so I repeated “John said he does not want to talk to customers” and Ben said “yes”.
> 
> That is the most amazing display of a lack of customer service or concern I have heard in my life.


On the other hand I have tested the JIC setup at california speedway during a NASA open practice in my friends modified street RSX, He is the well known EDO in the RSX on line world. I found the JIC's to work remarkably well as I beat many USTCC touring cars that were out testing and set very fast lap times, faster than any street car out there.

The handling was terrific. JIC has the reputation for being one of the best off the shelf suspension solutions for japanese cars and after drving this RSX, as Spec-V and an EVO equipped with JIC, I agree.

Perhaps your locknut was dmamaged by improper installation by a shop.

Mike


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

DC5Denver said:


> I decided to give John Kaneda, the owner of JIC, a chance to make things right before I through off the gloves and took it to the street, just in case Ben was acting without authority. Here is what happened…
> 
> I have been calling JIC and asking to talk to the owner, John Kaneda for the last couple days. Ben has answered the phone every time, recognizes my voice and tells me that John is not in. Today after I said “I’ll call back later” Ben said, and I quote, "I talked to John and told him that you wanted to talk to him and he said you could talk to me, I don't want to talk to customers" end quote. I could not believe what I heard, so I repeated “John said he does not want to talk to customers” and Ben said “yes”.
> 
> That is the most amazing display of a lack of customer service or concern I have heard in my life.


Well, at least "Ben's" not an ass-kisser/compassionate
for telling you this, maybe? If he speaks the truth, the
owner must not give a damn about his business.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> Well, at least "Ben's" not an ass-kisser/compassionate
> for telling you this, maybe? If he speaks the truth, the
> owner must not give a damn about his business.


They are two sides in every story. There is a reason why JIC is used my most of the top real fast street tuners and many racers. I can vouch of their performance on an RSX personaly.

Having worked in the performance industry for many years, most customer complaints I have seen are caused by improper installation.

Mike


----------



## DC5Denver (Jan 14, 2004)

Would you like the links to other peoples stories that read like mine? There are quite a few of them.

I understand that people screw up installs all the time. I assure you this was not the case here. I am more than qualified to do the job. I would be happy to go into more detail in you need.

I do not think that JIC products are junk, every company has had a QC problem here and there. What I have a problem with is the way the dealt with the situation. On one of the other forums, someone posted his experience. He was shipped the wrong kit and they would not take it back because of their NO RETURN policy. That is the kind of stuff that will bury a company. I doubt the JIC in Japan would be very happy knowing what JIC USA was doing to their reputation.


----------

